# R35 Near Side Front Lower Control Arm



## Macleod313 (Aug 10, 2017)

Lower Ball Joint caput on my R35 09 Plate. Would have been helpful if just the Ball Joint could be replaced, but no.....whole lower arm. 

I can get one from Nissan £390 Plus VAT, but will listen intently if anyone else has a OEM one available. Much appreciated


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

What were the symptoms when that went?


----------



## monkichi (Sep 28, 2013)

play, knocking, damaged dust boot


----------



## Macleod313 (Aug 10, 2017)

For me knocking over the odd pot hole or speed bump. Didn’t always happen and when I bought the car it came with a pair of Anti Roll bar drop links, so thinking I’ll get them done.

MOT today and it’s NOT the drop Links lol. However after it’s MOT and the use of a Pry Bar the Ball Joint is now knocking more and needs doing ASAP.


----------



## marcusevo6 (Nov 12, 2013)

how did you get on with this? mine has the same problem!


----------



## monkichi (Sep 28, 2013)

Buy new part


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Best to put new on and re alignment


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

We are breaking an R33 GTS and R35 GTR here at TMS Motorsport if you are still looking

*TMS Motorsport - Contact details*

.
.


Breaking R33 GTS-t for Parts - TMS Motorsport










.
.
.

Breaking R35 GTR for parts - TMS Motorsport


----------

